# Golddust



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi

what parents , apart from two golddusts , will produce golddust corns?

thanks

John


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ultramelt het caramel to butter


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Or Ultra het caramel to a butter (for 50% Golddust, 50% Ultramel het Caramel).

Or Ultra Caramel to Butter (for 100% Golddust).


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah im hoping my ultramel het caramel, is what i think it is, ultra het caramel, that way i get twice as many goldusts out:2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Ssthisto said:


> Or Ultra het caramel to a butter (for 50% Golddust, 50% Ultramel het Caramel).
> 
> Or Ultra Caramel to Butter (for 100% Golddust).


i know, but they are so hard to prove unless you have proven adults.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i know, but they are so hard to prove unless you have proven adults.


what about mine dude, i always assumed ultramel but it looks just like an ultra i saw on the yanks forum, just with the caramel showing more?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no i mean visually its hard to know you have an ultra or ultra caramel without proving it.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> no i mean visually its hard to know you have an ultra or ultra caramel without proving it.


 
ah ok, i haven't had a definite agreement on mine yet, so im still not 100% if it fits into the ultra or ultramel camp:blush:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Let's see, golddust is ultramel caramel. So both parents have to have at least one caramel mutant gene. And one parent has to have at least one ultra mutant gene and the other parent has to have at least one amel mutant gene. (mumble, mumble, pencil scratches furiously) I figure that 27 matings can produce golddust corns:

ultra caramel x amel caramel
ultra caramel x amel het caramel
ultra het caramel x amel het caramel

ultra caramel x het amel caramel
ultra caramel x het amel het caramel
ultra het caramel x het amel het caramel

ultra caramel x ultramel caramel
ultra caramel x ultramel het caramel
ultra het caramel x ultramel het caramel

het ultra caramel x amel caramel
het ultra caramel x amel het caramel
het ultra het caramel x amel het caramel

het ultra caramel x het amel caramel
het ultra caramel x het amel het caramel
het ultra het caramel x het amel het caramel

het ultra caramel x ultramel caramel
het ultra caramel x ultramel het caramel
het ultra het caramel x ultramel het caramel

ultramel caramel x amel caramel
ultramel caramel x amel het caramel
ultramel het caramel x amel het caramel

ultramel caramel x het amel caramel
ultramel caramel x het amel het caramel
ultramel het caramel x het amel het caramel

ultramel caramel x ultramel caramel
ultramel caramel x ultramel het caramel
ultramel het caramel x ultramel het caramel

I'll let you guys figure out what fraction of the babies from each mating can be expected to be golddusts. :devil:


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Right!!!!!!!

So I wont be producing golddusts next year LOL


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

OK 


this is what I have at the moment

Males:- Ultramel 07 , Amel motley 06 , Caramel Motley 06 , adult butter ,adult amel motley.

Females:- Ultra 06 , Amel motley 06 , amber 07 , adult butter , adult amel

What would be the best route to follow with the aim of producing golddusts?

If I was to obtain another snake , what would be the best option to help
with this project?

thanks

John


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Lostcorn said:


> OK
> 
> 
> this is what I have at the moment
> ...


best bet would be ultra to butter to give 100% ultramel het caramel, then these back to a butter will give you your goldusts:2thumb:


_it also means you will be producing ultramels in your f1, as opposed to normals het ultra from other routes_


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree with the captain.

Second best choice is caramel motley male x ultra female to produce normal-looking triple hets, then mate those to a butter.

Either way produces 1/4 golddust.

Ultramel x butter is another choice, but the ultramel is an 07.

Best additional snake would be an ultra caramel.  Second best is either a golddust or a caramel het ultra or an ultra het caramel. Mate any of these to a butter to get 1/2 golddust. Third best is ultramel het caramel or het ultra het caramel. Either gets 1/4 golddust when mated to a butter.

Good luck.


----------

